#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Помогите пожалуйста с переводом

## Акубенс

Доброго времени.
Приобрёл древнюю Мурти в виде триптиха, 
на котором текст, который я и хотел бы перевести.



Буду благодарен за помощь.
С уважением, Виталий Яковлевич

----------


## Alex

Это мантра Ом мани падме хум, написанная с ошибками.

----------


## Акубенс

Благодарю.
Эта вещь, как мне сказали, очень древняя...
Разве могли допустить ошибки в те старые времена?

----------


## Tobias Rieper

> Благодарю.
> Эта вещь, как мне сказали, очень древняя...
> Разве могли допустить ошибки в те старые времена?


а Вы уверены, что она древняя? резьба, распилка.. достаточно свежие. Они даже не умудрились оббить края, все очень свежее, без сколов, вмятин, потемнений.. лакировка на месте ...... мб Вас как лошка развели?

----------


## Alex

В Непале такие древности в промышленных масштабах делают для туристов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2021)

----------

